# What SDS do you use?



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

Bosch Bulldog Extreme. Been very happy with it, could kick myself for not getting one sooner.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> True, but what a great feeling when you go right through rebar like butter.


Wow, what size bits and what series have you used to blow through bar? I've come pretty close to loosing teeth thanks to bar.


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

Inner10 said:


> Wow, what size bits and what series have you used to blow through bar? I've come pretty close to loosing teeth thanks to bar.


http://www.diagerdrills.com/BoosterPlus.html
Click on the video. My DeWalt cordless rotary hammer does this too.
Steve


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

http://www.ihlcanada.com/DRILL11258VSR.html
i have been eyeing this one for a while.
i always have to borrow Chris's so... for 105 and warrantied should be good.

what does that 5/8" mean..
dont tell me it means a max of 5/8" hole...


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

I've used the bosch and hilti, and find them even in performance. I prefer the hilti bits, as they seem to last longer than the bosch, but are a bit harder to find.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

FramingPro said:


> http://www.ihlcanada.com/DRILL11258VSR.html
> i have been eyeing this one for a while.
> i always have to borrow Chris's so... for 105 and warrantied should be good.
> 
> ...


I bought that drill when HD blew out kits of one of them with bits and a bosch 4.5" angle grinder (for 125). It's a great little drill, it's drilled a few 5/8" x 12" holes in concrete. Doesn't hit too hard but for 1/4" tapcons and 3/8 lags it's just great. Still for a hundread bucks I don't think there is any better SDS...just budget for bits though...all in all I have well over 1K in SDS+ bits.


----------



## hippie (Aug 22, 2011)

Bosch bulldog.. been using them for years, just recently got a new one from Lowes for 70$, it was on clearance and with a 10% off coupon I couldn't pass it up.

The hilti ones are good too, I wouldn't bother with any of the others


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

We have several different models from Dewalt, Makita, & Bosch. I've used others from Hilti, Milwaukee, Porter Cable, & Metabo. As Struble said in another thread, they all drill a hole. 

Most of it comes down to personal preference, though I might feel differently if we were a company that used them day in & day out & beat on them.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

I have a hilti te-35 and use hilti bits which I think last the longest.

Best drill I've ever owned .. can't kill the thing


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

No one uses Kango? When i was first getting into the trade I worked for a mason who was really a re-pointer. All i did for about 3 months was chip joints and mix mud. He had a Kango (don't know the model) and it broke and was down for a week or so. Luckily the homeowner had a Hitachi. It was exhausting to use. The Kango motor was horizontal so both hands carried the weight. Hitachi was vertical so only your dominant hand carried the weight. My right arm was exhausted after 2 hours. i could use the Kango all day. Not important for demoing tile or drilling hoels in the floor but for waist to chest level work i will always look for a unit that has a horizontally mounted motor.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Have had a Milwaukee, Dewalt corded, and Dewalt 36v cordless. The Dewalt cordless is a great drill...expensive. Powers through any concrete. Very low vibration transfer to the handle. I didn't think that meant much until I had to use our Dewalt corded model all day once...it does not have vibration reduction. I will prob look at the Hilti when our corded dies.


----------



## KellyD&B (May 4, 2009)

Ive had a Bosch and Makita SDS and I lean more towards the Makita. The one I have feels lighter, but not flimsy.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Anyone else have anything to say about the kango drills?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Rich D. said:


> Anyone else have anything to say about the kango drills?


They were bought by Milwaukee some time ago weren't they? I recall renting one a dog's age ago...


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Rich D. said:


> Anyone else have anything to say about the kango drills?


Never heard of them:blink:


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

one more vote for the bosch bulldog


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> They were bought by Milwaukee some time ago weren't they? I recall renting one a dog's age ago...


So I wonder if parts would be available. Probably unlikely. I know someone who has one that needs a new trigger.


----------



## MLCcarpenter (Dec 11, 2011)

Another vote for Bosch bulldog extreme. We abuse the heck out of them and they keep on kicking.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Rich D. said:


> So I wonder if parts would be available. Probably unlikely. I know someone who has one that needs a new trigger.


I'd contact milwaukee but you are probably sol if you want an original one. You use to see quite a few kangos on jobistes...anytime you see one now it looks pretty old and beat up.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Kango used to be big in europe. The term kango was used to call any drill that type just like people call vacuum cleaners hoovers. They didnt stay around long. as Inner said i think someone bought them out and they went down hill fast.

This is how i remember them.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> Kango used to be big in europe. The term kango was used to call any drill that type just like people call vacuum cleaners hoovers. They didnt stay around long. as Inner said i think someone bought them out and they went down hill fast.
> 
> This is how i remember them.


Very interesting. Thanks 

It's one crazy looking drill.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

that's it, the horizontally mounted motor is the best


----------



## Robs660 (Jan 15, 2012)

Bosch bulldog extreme
Picked up an insert that fits the sds and converts to a conventional chuck. I own 3 setups. I buy them at the Bosch repair center / store. The guys there always have brand new "returned to vendor" that they can sell. Once they know you it's a great store


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

When i was a form carpenter, we used Bosch, Dewalt, and Hilti. They all drilled the same and never seemed to break down. These tools were abused and used. At 7am dig the tool out of bottom of the gang box and at 3pm drop that bad boy to its rightful place again in the bottom of the box. Then throw another 30-40 tools on top of it then go home. Next day start all over. They always worked, weather ion the mud, rain or run over by the skytrack. 

Dewalt may may have made some junk tools the past couple of years, but thier hammer drills seem to be built to last. I had the job of drilling a couple hundred holes into the road bed.1 1/2'' drill bit. Took some lumber and made a jig so I could stand up and push the drill. For 3 1/2 hours that Dewalt never stopped. I thought for sure I would have killed it.


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO (Jan 10, 2012)

I bought a Bosch RH328, with the Bosch adjustable chuck insert. I really like the vibration control D handle. It's also a chipping hammer, perfect for smaller demo jobs like tile from a bath / hallway etc.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> Kango used to be big in europe. The term kango was used to call any drill that type just like people call vacuum cleaners hoovers. They didnt stay around long. as Inner said i think someone bought them out and they went down hill fast.
> 
> This is how i remember them.


Yeah people here still refer to any breaker as a Kango...like Kleenex or Sawzall.


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> Yeah people here still refer to any breaker as a Kango...like Kleenex or Sawzall.


I wonder what that thing weighs?


----------



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

Anybody still have an old B&D Macho? We have several different brands, but when it requires some real nasty mudhole much drilling we break out the Macho... that thing will eat you up with impacts, but gets the job done. 

For the rest we have a Ramset for small holes and the new Bosch SDS Max with vibration control for most other tasks... and of course a Makita breaker for heavy duty demo.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

elementbldrs said:


> Anybody still have an old B&D Macho? .


Thats a blast from the past:thumbup:My dad still has that one in the back of the shed. I remember when in the early 80's he bought that brand new. My younger brother used to sing the Macho man song and would belt out the tunes when he used that drill. My dad is the only reason he is still alive to this day. :laughing:


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

so this is my brand new hilti te 7
i bought it for $350 from a guy who imports them from china.
mine don't chip though, chris has the te 7c and it chips so i think the c means chip.
im gonna go try it out...
everything concrete around my house is gonna have holes in it.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

What's with the yellow replacemenend plug end on Ur new drill nick?


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Rich D. said:


> What's with the yellow replacemenend plug end on Ur new drill nick?


since its from china it had the different plug on the end so he replaced it with one that i can use with outlets here :whistling


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I was gonna buy the te7 from HD. I think it was $350 with one of the 10% off coupons. you sure it ain't got a demo chipping option on it? Curious as the videos I watched showed it chipping. If it ain't lucky I didn't buy that as that was one thing I needed it to do.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> I was gonna buy the te7 from HD. I think it was $350 with one of the 10% off coupons. you sure it ain't got a demo chipping option on it? Curious as the videos I watched showed it chipping. If it ain't lucky I didn't buy that as that was one thing I needed it to do.


The te-7c is the chipping model. Though I wouldn't care for a drill that has a chipping model that is that small. I think the chipping model is around $380


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice score FramingPro:thumbsup: Now you look more like a Pro :clap:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

FramingPro said:


> so this is my brand new hilti te 7
> i bought it for $350 from a guy who imports them from china.
> mine don't chip though, chris has the te 7c and it chips so i think the c means chip.
> im gonna go try it out...
> everything concrete around my house is gonna have holes in it.


Nice drill! But prepare to bend over when you buy your bits. :thumbsup:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Bosch has worked well for me for many years


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> Nice drill! But prepare to bend over when you buy your bits. :thumbsup:


The Bosch branded bits are reasonably priced. Also the price of the hilti bits are worth it when theylast 3 times as long a generic IMO


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Dose that drill take spline, SDSmax or SDSplus bits:blink:


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Dose that drill take spline, SDSmax or SDSplus bits:blink:


Regular sds Plus


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Rich D. said:


> The Bosch branded bits are reasonably priced. Also the price of the hilti bits are worth it when theylast 3 times as long a generic IMO


The new X style hilti bits are incredible...but I was pretty happy when they phased out the old straight welded kind at 80% off:thumbup:


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> The new X style hilti bits are incredible...but I was pretty happy when they phased out the old straight welded kind at 80% off:thumbup:


And I was happy when they had the first generation of the x type bits on clearance!! There on the 2nd generation now I guess.. got a 3/16-5/8 bit set for like 20 bucks!!!


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Rich D. said:


> And I was happy when they had the first generation of the x type bits on clearance!! There on the 2nd generation now I guess.. got a 3/16-5/8 bit set for like 20 bucks!!!


I remember the rep telling me they were liquidating all of them and I said "anything over 12" long I'll take" 300 bucks later I had every size from 1/4"-5/8" all 18-24" long.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> I remember the rep telling me they were liquidating all of them and I said "anything over 12" long I'll take" 300 bucks later I had every size from 1/4"-5/8" all 18-24" long.


:laughing: I got some of there 2' 1/2" bits for 20 bucks a pop. Not bad


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO (Jan 10, 2012)

Used my new(ish) Bosch RH328VC today to break up a built up shower floor. Used a chisel point bit set to hammer mode only. Worked awesome. Scraped up ceramic tile floor with it too. Excellent tool and about $100-150 less than the Hilti. Pretty happy with it.


----------

